

Show HN: my first Saas app in alpha: gethirely.com - petervandijck

I am almost ready to launch my first Saas app, inspired by HN. Its called Hirely, it's for hiring.<p>It's trying to make hiring a good team a little easier by centralizing positions, candidates, resumes, comments in easy-to-use app. For the overall interaction it's (clearly) inspired on Gmail.<p>You can have a look at some screenshots here (and sign up for the alpha):
http://gethirely.com/<p>The competition is mainly http://www.theresumator.com/, which is clearly a more mature product right now (although I do dislike their overall UI experience).<p>If you want to try it out sooner, just contact me at petervandijck at gmail<p>Thanks for the inspiration HN. Now I hope I can make it through the valley of Prototype-Almost-Finished to the mountain of App-That-Actually-Helps-Users.
======
petervandijck
Clicky: <http://gethirely.com/>

------
mgkimsal
looks good (similar to an earlier idea I had last year).

~~~
petervandijck
Thanks :) Any suggestions for features, marketing, etc.?

~~~
mgkimsal
I'd suggest focusing on one industry or subindustry - retail, realty,
accounting, etc - and market and focus on their specific needs.

